# Australian Niggers and funny Nigger gifs



## raysd21 (Jul 3, 2014)

I was just doing some research on blacks in Australia cause I wasn't sure if there was a problem there besides the aborigines(not that they're a problem). Apparently there is a whole forum called niggermania that has a lot of info on this sort of thing. Here is one example of an unhappy customer...

Australian Niggers Hi, i am new here. I would just like to introduce myself and spread the word on Australian niggers. I am from Australia and i am definitely not a fan of niggers.

We have terrible apes in Australia (aboriginals) and i would probably go as far as to say that we may have the worst niggers in the world in our country. You may think that you have the worst niggers in the world where you live, but i seriously believe we have the worst niggers right here, in Perth, Western Australia. I have met niggers who fled from africa to Australia, and they dont seem anywhere near as bad as our native Australian chimps.

I even met a niglet who was shot in the back in sudan as a child, and he was a far better person than any native Australian coon i have ever met.

Anyways i hope to share more of my views on the nigger subject with you all in the future!

P.S. I have included a picture of some local boong kids bathing in a common Australian garbage bin, as a few adult niggers on makeshift outdoor beds watch on and provide support to the niglets.

I guess at least its proof that some niggers do infact bathe sometimes, even if it does most likely make them dirtier than they were to begin with, and probably smell worse too (if thats even possible).





Some examples of more hate.




























































Maybe some of our Australian members can elaborate more on the topic.

Feel free to add your 2 sense or maybe just a funny nigger gif. Thanks. 

No niggers were harmed in the making of this thread...except for the last guy he got knocked the fuck out.​


----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2014)

Why should Australia be any different than any other country in terms of racism ?  It's just that in Australia the lowest perceived group are aborigines' in the USA it is any man of color, the darker the skin , the worse is the racism..[of course i could be wrong,but I doubt it]


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just wondering cause their immagration laws are like... no immagration.  It's very hard to get citizenship there.  A lot harder than the U.S.   So I'm thinking it's just aborigines and white Australians mainly.  Just wondering where everyone stands.  The only insight I have on Australia is Mad Max and Crocodile Dundee.  Man that Paul Hogan....what a character.


----------



## Watson (Jul 4, 2014)

Hating a race of people is just fucken retarded.......

Your average black fella here (N******) might not have the best prospects in life, but im sure it had nothing to do with what us white cunts did in the past....because we can just file it under genetics? or some other dog shit excuse?

Funny how being a dumb ass comes natural to some regardless of race........cause dude you are already there


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 4, 2014)

Nigger lover.  VVV



Griffith said:


> Hating a race of people is just fucken retarded.......
> 
> Your average black fella here (N******) might not have the best prospects in life, but im sure it had nothing to do with what us white cunts did in the past....because we can just file it under genetics? or some other dog shit excuse?
> 
> Funny how being a dumb ass comes natural to some regardless of race........cause dude you are already there


----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2014)

*****  Australian Chicks *****


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2014)

Abos there are good and bad. Whoever wrote that blog is a fucking retard.

The biggest problem we face in growing Islamic immigrant population. Bunch of cunts really


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 4, 2014)

I think the world's biggest problem is growing Islam


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> I think the world's biggest problem is growing Islam



Australians are very suspicious and intolerant of Islam. They'll get the msg soon enough.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)

In my mind their is nothing more dangerous than a religious fanatic.(*besides SFW rolling up on you with his semi-jerked physique and pale skin*)  More people have been killed in the name of religion than for any other idea or belief.  Using religion to cover up the real reason they want to kill someone or invade someones country either way, they use religion.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 5, 2014)

I hate crackheads more than anything, it doesnt even matter what they are on, drunk - high - bath salts. or what color


----------



## Watson (Jul 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Abos there are good and bad. Whoever wrote that blog is a fucking retard.



^This

i personally think that in the last 10-15 years as a race of people they have made some decent improvements are some are really getting on the right path....still a ways to go but there is alot of promise out there

Our main gun crime in australia is fuckwit lebos shooting houses up and bikie gangs fighting over the meth trade....


----------



## Watson (Jul 5, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Nigger lover.  VVV



^ Penis envy?


----------



## charley (Jul 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> The biggest problem we face in growing Islamic immigrant population. Bunch of cunts really




... we have the same problem   ...  we're waiting to see if they start 'blowing shit up' over here ...  [USA]


----------



## G3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Griffith said:


> Our main gun crime in australia is fuckwit lebos shooting houses up and bikie gangs fighting over the meth trade....




I hate to ask but WTF is a lebo?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2014)

G3 said:


> I hate to ask but WTF is a lebo?



Lebanese. Like the cucumber.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lebanese make good food. Too bad, looks like you guys haven't domesticated your lebos yet like we have done with the mexicans here in the U.S.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2014)

^^^ <3 cucumbers


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Lebanese Cucumbers*






A mild-flavored and smooth-skinned cucumber, the Lebanese cucumber is most often used in salads. The Lebanese cucumber contains few seeds. If you've started your seeds indoors, you can transplant your Lebanese cucumber seedlings outdoors to a full sun area where it can climb up a trellis and begin flowering. After a month of growth, expect the self-pollinating Lebanese cucumbers to produce for you repeatedly until the end of the growing season.


----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2014)

i dated a lebanese girl once, she could suck start a leaf blower.....to be honest i could have ended up with her but her family was seriously fucked up.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2014)

Of course they were bro she's a fucking leb


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 7, 2014)

In the US those are called Persian cucumbers.

i agree that the growth of radical Islam is the world's largest current problem.  Not all Muslims are radical, but the ones that are give all of them a horrible name.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 7, 2014)

I am a pretty tolerant guy, despite my random rants. But fuck Islam,. seriously. There is no redeeming aspect of that shit religion.


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 7, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I am a pretty tolerant guy, despite my random rants. But fuck Islam,. seriously. There is no redeeming aspect of that shit religion.


islam is a form of mind control, it does nothing to advance people as human beings only to hold a region back in ignorance


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 7, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I was just doing some research on blacks in Australia cause I wasn't sure if there was a problem there besides the aborigines(not that they're a problem). Apparently there is a whole forum called niggermania that has a lot of info on this sort of thing. Here is one example of an unhappy customer...
> 
> Australian Niggers Hi, i am new here. I would just like to introduce myself and spread the word on Australian niggers. I am from Australia and i am definitely not a fan of niggers.
> 
> ...


Nice Left Hook


----------

